# Followed me home



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

I found this A in the weeds I got it for a song and dance, I am going to redo it the mower under her was worth more than what I put out for her. What do you guys think


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Not too shabby!


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

looks like a good candidate for resto


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, now we know what you did with the money you got for the dance leasons!:lmao:
Looks like you got yourself a good little project there. Make sure to keep us posted when you start the restoration.


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

Yes I am looking to resto it I have a 4 yr old granddaughter that will be 5 in Oct, and let me tell you she is tractor crazy. So I told her that we'll do it together. So she is pretty excited about it. I have to hit craigs list and some other places to line up a few parts that we'll need for her. But I will post progress as we go.


----------



## roadbuilder66 (Jun 6, 2012)

sweet, my M doesnt look as good lol


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Now that is a find and a piece of Americana! You should be proud!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Other than the rusty "patina", it looks solid and ready to go to work right now. I am assuming it runs? And I am assuming that you will be changing the oil and other fluids to give her a "fresh start".


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Man, I'm jealous! I have been looking for an A for my dad for a few years now, but it seems like they are all made of solid gold around here. Folks want a fortune for a machine that is a rusty pile of parts. Post pics of the resto!


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

I pulled the starter on her today, the previous owner fried it trying to start her. No wonder, after I yanked it I popped the cap, the end of the points were burnt clear off, he was running 12 volt with no ballast resister to the points ,so I put a new set of points and conderser cap and rotor added a new resister. Gonna changed the oil and filter ,the antifreeze is nice and green. Got a new starter getting built and then we'll give her a try. Once she's running we'll start getting her apart for blasting and paint. I have been picking up parts on craigs list and some other sites. My granddaughter sits on it everytime she's over and makes the noises and shifts gears she's ready to go for a ride.


----------



## olddogg60 (Sep 19, 2011)

Great find. I'm impressed with the good condition of the sheet metal.  

Bill


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

I've been waiting on the starter to be done, in the mean time I changed the oil and filter, I was shocked to see how clean the oil was in her. I had some rust through on the platform, but I got pretty lucky I found one on ebay only cost me $26.00 on the bid plus the shipping. I dont want to start tearing her down until I hear her run then I can move her under her own power and start getting her ready to blast and paint. I will take some pics as I go and post them on here.


----------



## olddogg60 (Sep 19, 2011)

Looking forward to the pictures. Time to get back to work on my BN.  

Best regards,
Bill


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

Started taking her apart, got the mower deck off draw bar and some of the rear lift system. Cut the wheel weights off, I couldn't believe she still had the original cast iron center on the right side. I get the rest of her apart I can get to blasting her and getting her in primer. I'm going to need 1 rear rim and 1 front rim. The one front rim they put an old big bolt pattern VW wheel on it. Amazing. I did have her running she sounds good no smoke , so I do believe when he told me she was rebuilt I think she was. I will post more as I move along.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Indeed cool weather project.
Yes..keep us updated.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Country Boy said:


> Man, I'm jealous! I have been looking for an A for my dad for a few years now, but it seems like they are all made of solid gold around here. Folks want a fortune for a machine that is a rusty pile of parts. Post pics of the resto!


It's the same around here too. It sucks I tell ya!


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

I like that everything looks pretty straight and it's not all wrecked up. Looks like it was well cared for until it sat up. Cool !!


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

have fun with it,that's what it is all about


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

The guy gave me a pair of brand new brake bands for her last night that he forgot about. Funny I was going to order a pair and put them on while I had her apart. Funny how things work out. Also got the call the starters done and set up for 12 volt. I have to find a few more odds and ends but she should be apart for blasting by next week. I still need 1 rear rim and one front 3 lug rim any one have any extra ones.


----------



## jonathco (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow, nice find!


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

Well ,I'm so happy I could just do a happy dance. I got the rebuilt starter back, hooked her up, I already had the oil and filters changed, the tank flushed out and new gas waiting. Did the points and stuff earlier. Hit the key and nailed the starter she spun like crazy. Pretty soon sh started throwing a little carbon .made a pop and took off running. Man she sounds good nice and tight no smoke at all. He had told me they rebuilt her a few years back and she hadnt seen much use, I can believe it for as good as she runs. I let her sit and idle brought her up to temp good oil pressure and never over heated. So I took the left final drive off while she sat and ran a bit. I am putting all new brakes on amd seals before paint, I found a bad bearing on the one drive so I'll replace it while I'm in there. all in all though I am very pleased with her.


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

Here are some more pics of my progress


----------



## npalen (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## npalen (Jul 3, 2010)

Chipawa, I noticed that you refer to your tractor as "her". 
Sounds to me like you're in love.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looking good! Can't wait to see her all painted up. Should look like a million bucks then!


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

i had a 44 B back in the seventies and it was a worker.


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

npalen said:


> Chipawa, I noticed that you refer to your tractor as "her".
> Sounds to me like you're in love.


I guess I do that with some of them. I love them all I guess I base it on their personalities you know they all have one lol. I had an Oliver 1855 diesel we called it Brutus, man that thing could pull down a house. I wouldn't mind finding one of those to do ... I really enjoyed running him.


----------



## PSJ (Sep 20, 2011)

Chipawah said:


> I've been waiting on the starter to be done, in the mean time I changed the oil and filter, I was shocked to see how clean the oil was in her. I had some rust through on the platform, but I got pretty lucky I found one on ebay only cost me $26.00 on the bid plus the shipping. I dont want to start tearing her down until I hear her run then I can move her under her own power and start getting her ready to blast and paint. I will take some pics as I go and post them on here.


Depending on how long it has set, don't be fooled by the clean oil! The bottom of the pan could be full of crud. If it were mine, I'd drop the pan and clean it, but, after changing oil, I'd prelube the engine before starting. Nice find though, nice sheet metal! PJ


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

Got myself a new bearing put her on the shaft, some new snap rings. I have the housing all clean and waiting on the new seals and it will be ready to reinstall.


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

Getting the left side back together.All new seals and brakes...ready to do the right side.


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

I started on the right side, I have a new plat form for it the old one was just a rusted mess. I had to burn most of the bolts off I have to get the camera and get some pics to post. I knew this right side was going to be a bit more of a challenge.


----------

